# Is it possible to get Australian PR with IELTS score 6 in all bands



## yogesh11 (Sep 5, 2015)

Dear Members,

This is my first post on this forum, I have query regarding Australian PR.

I have checked SOL and for me & my wife the role roughly fits in ICT Business Analyst.

Yesterday i got my first IELTS score. L=8,R=6,W=7,S=6.

As i know that for Austrlian PR, i need to have atleast 60 points. Here are my approximate points estimate.

Age (28-32) = 30 points

Education (B.E in Information Tech + MBA in Telecom) = 15 points

Work Experience in Telecom Industry - 7.5 yrs total, across 4 companies = 10 points (if ACS consider >= 5 yrs relevant out of 7.5 yrs). Very Crucial for me to get 5 yrs positive skill assessment. My experience is scattered across 4 companies . Current 4yrs + 1yr 3mth + 1yr 8mth + 7 mth. 

Partner Points = 5 (My wife has also appeeared and got 5 across all bands). She is also working in Telecom Industry & has total work exp. of 7.5 yrs.

Total Points = 30+15+10+5=60

Is this scenario feasible & optimistic enough ?

Yesterday, i have shared my case with Opulentus & they say it is OK. I have confusion.... Whether I should process all documents by self or through a MARA agent or someone else ?

Thanks for your time.

Regards,
Yogesh :confused2:


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

yogesh11 said:


> Dear Members,
> 
> This is my first post on this forum, I have query regarding Australian PR.
> 
> ...


Some people get through with 60, ICT BA is not among the easiest occupations with 60 points though. Nevertheless, you have a good chance. 

To be somewhat certain and speed the process up, i would strongly recommend to take IELTS/PTE-A again and bring your IELTS to 7+ in all bands. 

Questions: Have you/your wife completed ACS assessment? Your experience are in IT post-qualification right?


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

To get partner points, your wife will need a skills assessment and at least Competent English (at least 6 on each section of IELTS).


----------



## yogesh11 (Sep 5, 2015)

Hi andreyx108b,

Thanks for quick reply.

No,we have not gone for ACS assessment yet. Yes all my exp. are post educational qualification.

I have heard that ACS usually deducts 2 to 2.5 yrs from overall exp. So my situation seems to be more doubtful.

May be, i need to convince myself and appear for PTE this time.

BR.


----------



## JK684 (Apr 2, 2015)

yogesh11 said:


> Dear Members,
> 
> This is my first post on this forum, I have query regarding Australian PR.
> 
> ...


Why not give PTE-A a try and get more points ? 

Also I would recommend not to use an agent , when you are having a lot of information in this forum. Why to waste your hard earned money to get an agent when you can do it your self  ?


----------



## singh_gurinderjit (Aug 3, 2014)

With your Ielts score of 6 each you can apply for your skills assessment which takes around 3 months and in the meantime try to get 10 points from PTE-A
To claim spouse points you need to get her skills assessed by relevant authority


----------



## Subhash Bohra (Jan 27, 2016)

Hi Guys

After Reading this post I am planning to take My IELTS again (Currently My IELTS Score is L: 7, S:6, W: 6.5, R:7.5.. Overall 7 ) which I think might not be enough to get ITA, please help me out if otherwise.

I will now prepare for IELTS properly and take it once prepared then only will apply for PR.


----------



## yogesh11 (Sep 5, 2015)

Hi Subhash, 

Are you not thinking of PTE? It is easier than IELTS.


----------



## Subhash Bohra (Jan 27, 2016)

yogesh11 said:


> Hi Subhash,
> 
> Are you not thinking of PTE? It is easier than IELTS.


Hi Yogesh

I took IELTS on 23rd Jan (2nd time) and got to know about PTE recently. I want to know if with current score will I be able to get Invitation and get PR successfully or not if not then will take again either PTE or IELTS.

Thanks 
-Subhash


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

Subhash Bohra said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> After Reading this post I am planning to take My IELTS again (Currently My IELTS Score is L: 7, S:6, W: 6.5, R:7.5.. Overall 7 ) which I think might not be enough to get ITA, please help me out if otherwise.
> 
> I will now prepare for IELTS properly and take it once prepared then only will apply for PR.


Your IELTS is enough for Competent English which is the minimum required for a visa, however doesn't let you claim any points. If you already have at least 60 points, then you qualify for a visa. Getting an invitation will depend on your overall points and your occupation. If you an boost your score to all 7s, you can then claim 10 points and perhaps get an invitation sooner.


----------

